
Google Docs: Interface is stuck - voidz
https://productforums.google.com/forum/?visit_id=1-636380613412881671-2104557910&hl=en&rd=1#!topic/docs/v-LT0c_J-Ig;context-place=forum/docs
======
obiefernandez
Still possible to access your docs via Google drive.

